
Experts Doubt Russian Claims That Cryptographic Flaw Was a Coincidence - GordonS
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/43j3wm/experts-doubt-russian-encryption-standard-cryptography-backdoor-streebog-kuznyechik
======
rootw0rm
not much substance here, is there a more technical examination of the alleged
flaw(s)?

~~~
Nusyne
List of publications: [https://who.paris.inria.fr/Leo.Perrin/#kuz-
final](https://who.paris.inria.fr/Leo.Perrin/#kuz-final) Related article:
[https://tosc.iacr.org/index.php/ToSC/article/view/7405/6577](https://tosc.iacr.org/index.php/ToSC/article/view/7405/6577)
& presentation
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7knu0mIzlnU&t=11325s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7knu0mIzlnU&t=11325s)
by one of the researchers mentioned in the article

